#ubuntu-website 2009-05-19
<fschulte> hi, are here the people from the ISD team?
<newz2000> fschulte: I can relay a message to ISD if you need, but none here atm.
<fschulte> newz2000: The point is, that I would like to work with you! :)
<fschulte> newz2000: On May 3rd, I've sent my application for the ISD team to hr@canonical.com but haven't received a response yet.
<newz2000> ah, I see
<newz2000> can you remind me what the job was?
<fschulte> newz2000: It was the Web Developer ISD
<fschulte> newz2000: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_WEBIS/
<newz2000> ok, I'll poke around to see what's happenign with that
<fschulte> newz2000: That would be nice.
<fschulte> newz2000: Do you work for Canonical?
<newz2000> fschulte: yes
<fschulte> newz2000: cewl :)
<newz2000> yeah, today especially
<newz2000> Get to meet a bunch of my coworkers in real life
<fschulte> newz2000: Really, on what are you working right now?
<newz2000> Today I'm working on workflows in drupal
<fschulte> newz2000: aha
<newz2000> setting it up so that content can be created by someone and then published after manager/etc approval
<fschulte> newz2000: I've not done much drupal yet, only given a short glimpse at it
<newz2000> some days I love it, some days I hate it
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> today it's doing what i want, so we're friends
<fschulte> newz2000: heh
<fschulte> newz2000: where are you now?
<newz2000> today I'm in Barcelona Spain, but usually in Des Moines Iowa USA
<fschulte> newz2000: is the weather nice there?
<fschulte> newz2000: .. in spain
<newz2000> perfect
<newz2000> no humidity, about 70 degrees (20 deg C)
<fschulte> newz2000: oooooh ... and you have the sea right there.
<newz2000> yeah, well, I'm in a conference center with 250+ geeks. :-)
<fschulte> newz2000: hot
 * newz2000 is one of them
<fschulte> newz2000: is it about drupal or a more ubuntu related conference?
<newz2000> it's just Canonical staff. we all get together once in a while to meet face to face.
<fschulte> To do it in spain seems to me allright :)
<fschulte> newz2000: oh damn, I must be careful of what I say
<SiDi> what will you do in spain ? :P
<fschulte> SiDi: me?
<SiDi> yeh
<fschulte> SiDi: oh, ahm, you mean in the future?
<fschulte> SiDi: That's an evil question.
<fschulte> SiDi: are you there too?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> but i'll be late
<SiDi> cause of university
<fschulte> SiDi: that means you live there
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> i'll come from france
<SiDi> but they postponed one of my exams on wednesday
<SiDi> i was meant to be there from tuesday morning but i'll only arrive to barcelona wednesday evening
<fschulte> SiDi: hopefully you haven't missed anything important :)
<newz2000> SiDi: you mean UDS don't you?
<SiDi> newz2000: yes sir
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> I'll be gone and back to the US by then
<SiDi> oh i'm gonna stay a while after UDS
<SiDi> need holidays
<newz2000> good plan. brush up on your espanol. ;-)
<SiDi> oh actually im from a spanish family so *hopefully* it will come back fast once in spain
<SiDi> holidays are mostly because i've been having a very cool year of uni, except the two last months that were apocalyptic :/
<SiDi> newz2000: there'll be a new ubuntu.com website for karmic ? :p
<newz2000> SiDi: probably not
<newz2000> I'll be meeting with Christina this week to schedule our meeting, she'll be the Information Architect and will be leading the re-design,
<newz2000> but we both doubt it can get done in time
<SiDi> i see
<newz2000> Don't worry, there will be plenty for the community to help with
<SiDi> the guy in charge of that left canonical recently, right ? :P
<newz2000> well, you probably mean the design team lead, yes, he left, but that won't impact this project as far as I know
<SiDi> newz2000: i'll be busy with projects for xubuntu, and i'll likely participate to the *huge* rewrite of the xfce doc, so my time for web stuff will be likely little :p
<newz2000> I'm sure it'll all work out great
<SiDi> Good night
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-20
 * jpds kills newz20001's barcelona connection.
<jpds> It worked!
<jpds> Ng: Looks like that network can't take the load of geeks...
<SiDi> funny
<SiDi> finally my connection isnt that bad
<SiDi> hello newz2000 :D
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-21
<SiDi> hi
<fschulte> Hey SiDi, have you seen newz2000 today?
<fschulte> He wanted to enquire about an application to ISD I've sent.
<SiDi> i didnt see him, no
<SiDi> maybe hes on his way to barcelona ? :P
<SiDi> actually no
<SiDi> i saw him yesterday
<SiDi> he was apparently there and was dcing every 10 secs
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> what i said doesnt make sense
 * SiDi suicides
<fschulte> He said he was allready there.
<fschulte> I'll wait for him.
<SiDi> then hes likely still having internet/irc connection trouble
<fschulte> *gmpf
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-24
<dieki> It's been almost a month now since 10.04 and the new branding, but all the Ubuntu sites (ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org, etc.) all seem to still be using the old branding. Why is that? Will they be updated? Or will that not happen until Maverick?
<newz2000> dieki: soon.
<dieki> Cool, I'm eagerly looking forward to it. :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-25
<stas> newz2000: you can count me in for light-base-theme, though I'm not a good mate to help with IE testing, don't have MSFT software on my pc
<newz2000> stas: it's easy to get help testing
<stas> oh, than we're all set up :)
<cjohnston> newz2000: can I close bug 577896 with the same reason as bug 577883?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577896 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu download page needs to be altered. (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577883 in ubuntu-website "Inappropriate web site (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577883
 * newz2000 looks
<cjohnston> he filed basicaly the same bug again
<newz2000> yes
<cjohnston> hehe
<knome> hey newz2000, you still around?
<newz2000> knome: yes
<knome> newz2000, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu-site.png - i have this in html, would you be interested in it?
<newz2000> knome: I don't think I need it, but it might be something to share with the community
<newz2000> knome: is it a theme you're working on?
<knome> newz2000, yes, i'm planning on updating the xubuntu.org site
<newz2000> we're creating a place to store branches for the ubuntu versions of this theme, you're welcome to use the same
<knome> well
<knome> let's see
<newz2000> ok
<knome> i think we have quite a few departures from the default ubuntu look
<knome> is there anything else you might need a hand with?
<knome> it's the last day of studies tomorrow this spring, so i'll have more time in the following weeks
<newz2000> knome: it's hard to say. Soon we'll have a lot more details and activity. I'm not sure what to expect yet except excitement
<knome> okay, feel free to ping me
<newz2000> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-26
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i had a client google download 8.04 server (or something similar)
<skwashd> junior sys admin ended up downloading 8.04 from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/
<skwashd> he didn't run the updates
<skwashd> i know it is pretty clear that he should have
<skwashd> can i suggest that there be something a clearly shown at the top of all pages on old-releases.u.o telling people these are old releases and to grab the latest version from releases.u.o ?
<handheldCar> skwashd: are you looking for #ubuntu-server ?
<handheldCar> oh
<stas> skwashd: depends on what iso he downloaded
<skwashd> he grabbed 8.04 cos that is what he was told we needed
<stas> I can see there 8.04.3
<skwashd> from what i gather he is now having some trouble sitting comfortably  ;)
<stas> he should since he didn't upgraded
<skwashd> stas: yes ... but it doesn't make it clear to the inexperienced visitor that the releases are all out of date
<stas> skwashd: it should not be written on website that you should keep the servers os up to date
<skwashd> especially now with 3 live server LTS releases hardy and dapper are both "old releases" in some people's minds
<stas> 8.04 lts is my favourite os for servers
<stas> rock solid
<handheldCar> actually, hardy won't be old until july and 10.04.1
<skwashd> stas: or me ... a sysadmin with 10yrs+ experience ... i always install updates post install
<stas> skwashd: so I don't need to tell you :)
<skwashd> s/or/for
<stas> it's his problem, either he installed lucid or hardy he now has updates for both
<skwashd> all i am suggesting is that old-releases.ubuntu.org have some text with a link to releases.ubuntu.org
<skwashd> stas: i am not saying he stuffed up ... i am just pointing out that there might be a case for making things easier for "human beings", rather than expecting everyone installing a server is an uber sysadmin
<skwashd> s/i am not saying he stuffed up/i am not saying he didn't stuff up
<skwashd> man ... i need to wake up more before starting discussions on irc
<stas> skwashd: yeah I understand what you're saying, actually my opinion is that old-releases should be closed since it's confusing
<skwashd> stas: i think that it does serve some purpose ... especially for development and testing ... but i think it is too accessible for inexperienced users
<skwashd> stas: is there somewhere on launchpad i should file a bug report? or is there no point?
<stas> skwashd: I think mirror@ubuntu.com are the guys that maintain some of those servers, might be wrong anyway
<stas> also ping jpds he should know more
<stas> and don't get mad if somebody's not responding, in europe its past midnight :)
<skwashd> stas: what timezone is jpds in?
<stas> europe i belive :)
<skwashd> i know what time it is .eu - got clients there :)
<skwashd> i will pm him and see what happens
<handheldCar> It's almost ironic that you're asking for a notice that releases on *old*-releases.u.o are *old*, but it's easy to miss a url.
<skwashd> handheldCar: but for a lot of people lucid is "current" ... dapper and hardy are "old"
<handheldCar> really, no one should use a ltr for production until it reaches .1
<skwashd> handheldCar: best practice !== common practice
<skwashd> personally i find ubuntu alphas quite stable and things start to go down hill from beta1
<skwashd> production servers are a different story tho :)
<stas> i see no reason upgrading a hardy, maybe after they bring btrfs into it
<skwashd> stas: for me glusterfs and a recent version of solr are 2 good reasons to run lucid servers
<stas> yeah, those are good for clouds, but for home usage/standalone servers I can see no reasons
<stas> thoug I think both can be backported into hardy (which I did with some newer packages I needed)
 * handheldCar is looking forward to btrfs too.
<skwashd> for completeness i discuss this with jpds and have filed a bug report against cdimages ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/585719
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585719 in ubuntu-cdimage "old-releases.ubuntu.com doesn't tell uses images are out of date (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<dieki> I see the new website is up. Great job!
<dieki> It looks beautiful!
<dieki> On Chrome at least, the text on the navbar is a tad bit hard to read.
<dieki> Methinks it's because of the 1px drop shadow.
<dieki> There are also stray pixels in the Forward\Backward buttons on the slideshow.
<dieki> That's a Chrome-only issue, it seems.
<dholbach> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey
<dholbach> so yeah, I thought we'd do a clever thing by reusing a lot of the ubuntu.com theming instead of copying it around
<newz2000> yeah, I did that too in one place
<newz2000> dholbach: if you can get me the path to the files you need I can mirror it somewhere
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439904/
<dholbach> that should be it as far as I can tell
<newz2000> dholbach: ok, I'm tracing through a maze of links and redirects but I'll have something in a little bit
<newz2000> it will likely be a short-term workaround
 * dholbach hugs newz2000
<dholbach> awesome
<newz2000> Wow, there's nothign like wading through your 3 year old hand-written code to make you feel humble. :-)
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> newz2000: has anyone talked to you about missing ubuntu09.css after the website update?
<newz2000> as a matter of fact, yes. :-)
<mhall119> okay, is there anything I can do to facilitate getting it back to where it's avaialble to loco.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> mhall119: newz2000 is chasing redirects right now :)
<mhall119> even if we can just get a copy of the file, we can add it to the loco-dir sources
<mhall119> otherwise we have to patch in css from -r 99
<mhall119> which is quite old now
<dholbach> I'm sure newz can fix us up somehow
<mhall119> I tried to see if it was any easy thing, but no luck
<reya276> guys one thing I must say is that I love the way you guys used the grid layouts
<newz2000> mhall119: I'm actively working on this right now so we'll have something soon
<stas> wow, when the update was rolled out? :)
<stas> congrats btw
<newz2000> dholbach, mhall119: try now
<newz2000> And then we need to get these assets moved to a new source
<dholbach> newz2000: looks great
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> dholbach: can you guys mirror the source into your local branch?
<newz2000> until the work on the new branding is done?
<dholbach> will old branding always be wiped again?
<dholbach> newz2000: ^?
<newz2000> dholbach: no guarantees
<newz2000> consider it "buying time"
<dholbach> that's good to know, I thought that all the "node pages" could rely on the ubuntu.com theming somehow
<newz2000> from Spads newz2000: but please get the word out if you can, this is a temporary stopgap
<newz2000> dholbach: there is a community effort (right here in this channel) to make community themes with the new look
<dholbach> right
<newz2000> we'll be moving quick to get some work done on that so you can switch to the new look
<dholbach> I'll copy it in for now - I was keen for us to inherit as much as possible and copy as little as possible
<newz2000> dholbach: the new theme will have a base theme all the sub-sites can derive from so this model will be supported I believe
<dholbach> ok
<dieki> When will the wiki.ubuntu.com theme be updated?
<dholbach> newz2000: is there going to be some kind of announce or is there a bug I subscribe myself to, so I know when we can drop all the nicked theming again?
<newz2000> dholbach: I'm guessing that there's no intention to deliberately remove it, but instead it's just a bad idea to count on it being there
<dholbach> newz2000: I was a happy man when I thought we had removed all "copy / pasted" theming from our code and just maintained our own stuff
<mhall119> thanks newz2000
<newz2000> ;-)
<bihari> ?
<thorwil> newz2000: if you move from http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook to /server, the logo on the right "jumps"
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> interesting
<knome> newz2000, the "server edition" slide is distracting
<knome> newz2000, the dots do not work that well on the arrows...
<newz2000> ok, I think I might get overwhelmed with bug reports this way...
<newz2000> I've posted thorwil's bug, knome: would you post yours to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/
<knome> newz2000, do you consider that a bug?
<newz2000> if you put it there my project manager will forward it to the designers to consider
<knome> okay
<knome> newz2000, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585949
<ubot4> knome: Error: Bug #585949 is private.
<newz2000> thanks knome
<knome> oh well... :)
<knome> do you want to be subscribed, or can you do that yourself?
<thorwil> ooh, do you want secret bug reports?
 * thorwil clears the backlog too soon sometimes
<bilalakhtar> Hello people, please see bug #585873
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585873 in ubuntu-website "Page http://www.ubuntu.com/how-can-it-be-free is unreadable (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585873
<bilalakhtar> opk, I got it. Its an overlay. Thanks, people
<newz2000> stas: thanks for taking the lead on that email. I think you should wait about 30 min or so to see if a reply comes through then just pick your favourite choices from the options you outlined and reply as such.
<newz2000> that will spur people with a passion on the subject to quickly speak up, and in case no one has a strong opinion you can begin without delay
<newz2000> regarding fixed vs. fluid, there are benefits to both and you're going to upset half the world which ever is chosen
<stas> newz2000: thanks, yeah you're right, if people don't get involved soon, they loose all the interest
<stas> newz2000: yeah, about that, we can get some fixed width for website and see something more fluid for forums and wiki if the problem gains popularity
<newz2000> good plan
<stas> I just always hope for the best, thats why I proposed it :)
<stas> basically the ubuntu-ru team work will give us a great boost if we accept it, but of course I would rewrite most of its html and css
<newz2000> Someone has to take the reigns and drive it. :-)
<newz2000> Ugh. kubuntu.
<DJones> Is this thr right place to ask why http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download says "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" A few people have asked why it says that in #ubuntu today & it'd be useful to be able to give them an answer
<ianto> DJones: Probably because simply most computers support 32bits but not all support 64bits in the home today
<DJones> ianto: Quite possibly, just seems that the wording sounds a bit odd, as though the 64 bit isn't stable enough for everyday use
<ianto> I guess it's just a step to avoid people downloading the wrong architecture and then having a bad experience with the OS,  i.e. it wouldn't boot from the disk at all for them
<newz2000> hey ryanakca, around?
<ofirk> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hey ofirk
<ofirk> newz2000: just saw the new website
<ofirk> newz2000: great work!
<newz2000> thanks (on behalf of the team that did the work)
<newz2000> ofirk: did you see the email I sent you a bit ago?
<ofirk> newz2000: yeah, and I fixed it.
<ofirk> Thanks!
<newz2000> awesome
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 585816
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585816 in ubuntu-website "No styling on: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585816
<cjohnston> should the new theme already be on all pages?
<cjohnston> got plenty of new bugs for ya
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-27
<cjohnston> newz2000: do you want to send out an email opening up devel for light-base-theme?
<handheldCar> newz2000: are you awake?
<bilalakhtar> Hi there, people. Please check out bug #586201
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586201 in ubuntu-website "404 page links to wrong contact page (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586201
<bilalakhtar> Anyone here having the same issue?
<jdub> howdy
<jdub> couple of Qs
<jdub> 1) how can i help update the theme and planet infrastructure under planet ubuntu?
<jdub> (note: i set up puc way back in the deep, dark mists of time)
<jdub> 2) there are lots of 404s on the new ubuntu website
<jdub> notably lots of the community related stuf
<jdub> newz2000: ping? ^^^
<newz2000> hey
<newz2000> hey jdub, regarding the theme, you're welcome to move on your own but stas and a few others in here are working on creating a community base-theme
<newz2000> I'm hoping that we can show something in the next day or two
<newz2000> that will then be the foundation of other themes, wordpress, planet, moin, etc, that can launch in the days and weeks following
<newz2000> regarding 404's, we'll be redirecting broken pages to new equivs. I've added many yesterday and more today and tomorrow
<jdub> ok
<jdub> i can help shift puc to venus and do the theming work once the design is done, if that helps
<newz2000> that would be great because I don't think we have any planet themers
<newz2000> the base theme will be plain html/css so you should be able to adapt it easily
<stas> newz2000: yes, I'm planing to release something untill end of weekend
<newz2000> stas: you rock. :-)
<jdub> where should i watch for info?
<newz2000> jdub: there is a low-traffic mailing list called ubuntu-website
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website has details
<stas> jdub: also here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebThemes
<jdub> beaut, thanks
<jdub> oh, i can help with wordpress stuff too i guess
<stas> jdub: great, for that please check the launchpad.net/wordpress-loco
<jdub> stas: cool, which gsoc project are you working on in wordpress land?
<stas> jdub: buddypress, building a moodle above it :)
<stas> right now on a irc chat with my mentors and jane :)
<jdub> ooh, sweet project
<stas> we will rock if we succeed :) wp ftw
<jdub> newz2000: how can i help shift to venus?
<newz2000> jdub: is venus a server?
<jdub> newz2000: it's essentially planet 3.0
<jdub> newz2000: as far as i can tell, puc is still running planet 2
<stas> jdub: you can also check out our branch in lp
<stas> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ro
<stas> there one with planet
<newz2000> jdub: ah. I am probably not the best one to ask about that.
<jdub> stas: what's that branch?
<jdub> newz2000: probably an IS team thing?
<jdub> hmm
<newz2000> yeah
<jdub> perhaps i will do some testing and then send a diff for the config file to ubuntu-website
<jdub> as a conduit for those dudes
<newz2000> yeah, sounds like a good plan
<jdub> is elmo still around these days?
<newz2000> absolutely
<newz2000> he has a bunch of henchmen now though
<stas> jdub: try this one lp:~alexeftimie/ubuntu-ro/planet
<stas> sorry didn't see there's one with our planet config
<jpds> jdub: planet> I think people are trying to move things to feedjack.
<jdub> "people" hey?
<jpds> Mostly, Daviey.
<stas> i'm ok with venus, can't see reason to use django for a planet
<jdub> well if that's a medium term thing, venus is a easy and worthy short term change
<jdub> stas: is the ubuntu theme in that branch pretty much the same as the one on puc?
<stas> jdub: http://planet.ubuntu.ro/
<jdub> ah! i was trying planet.ubuntu-ro.org 8)
<jdub> ah ok, that one's closer to the previous version of the ubuntu website
<stas> jdub: hmm, whats puc? :)
<jdub> planet.ubuntu.com, sorry :)
<jdub> ok, gotta run -- thanks all
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey
<cjohnston> got plenty of bugs for ya :-P
<cjohnston> don't know if you saw, but i makred a couple critical
<newz2000> oh, I didn't see
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'll look at it
<cjohnston> bug 586130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586130 in ubuntu-website "UCP page title needs correct capitalization and spelling (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586130
<cjohnston> bug 586133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586133 in ubuntu-website "UCP training objectives page title needs correct capitalization and spelling (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586133
<cjohnston> and then tons of broken links of course
<cjohnston> youll be chasing those for months
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> we're working on broken links
<newz2000> we've got reports. :-)
<popey> newz2000: the wording on the download for 64-bit seems a bit clunky
<popey> "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<popey> two people have asked me what that means in the last hour
<cjohnston> a bunch of people ahve commented on the bug too
<popey> is there a bug about it?
<cjohnston> yes
 * popey looks
<cjohnston> bug 585940 popey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 10) (heat: 46)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<popey> thanks
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> newz2000: did you see my comment about sending an email to the list about opening up dev for light-base-them
<handheldCar> newz2000: so the plain HTML skeleton will include internal/inline CSS?
<newz2000> handheldCar: no, it should be a separate css file
<newz2000> cjohnston: I don't think so, will check shortly
<newz2000> hi all, sorry for the silence, I'm fixing bugs like crazy...
<newz2000> or should say, dealing with bugs (categorizing, etc. bleh)
<newz2000> I just wanted to say that we updated http://webapps.ubuntu.com with the new theme
<newz2000> the css and imagery is far more useful than the drupal site
<newz2000> (and by we I mean, I pushed the branch live, others in the company did the awesome work on that)
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-30
<cjohnston> stas: ping
<stas> cjohnston: pong
<knome> klang
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-23
<cjohnston> joey: stop that! :-P
<joey> cjohnston: :) Stu M asked for all the really important ones to Linaro so I've just been tagging them so he can view them easier
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> joey: Good that you did that actually.
<nigelb> I think at least 2 of them are committed already :)
<joey> cjohnston: nigelb - there is really one big one left that's not there and I suspect it maybe be meaningful as a bug...  simplifying the system so a non-technical admin can create, delete, etc (i.e. fix permissions and not require everyone to be super users).  There are a lot of actions there because this also includes killing the perception that summit is unreliable. So I'm not going to bug that as I said it.
<joey> oops
<joey> s/maybe be meaningful/will NOT be meaningful/
<joey> I think we have to attack that as individual items
<nigelb> Yes, we do.
<nigelb> I'm fixing the "summit is unreliable" thing mostly.
<nigelb> so, the rescheduler and autoscheduler are now fixed.
<nigelb> Now, I need to go through render.py and fix all its problems that make it break all of a sudden.
<cjohnston> Yes.. That's a whole big issue.. which will require alot.. mhall119 and I began talking about the user permissions on the flight
<nigelb> and, for the admin bit.  This calls for us to create a better admin interface than the one we have for at least part of it, like scheduling.
<joey> Yeah sadly it's a large refactoring job mixed with some design items
<joey>  == lots of work
<cjohnston> uh huh
<nigelb> Hopefully, you'll find someone to work full time on this, so we can dump all of this on him/her :D
<joey> I think that's what Stu was asking. Maybe Canonical will contribute some dev time this cycle
<joey> I know I will be via James W and Salgado
<nigelb> We heard that a few ISD folks might be spending their free time on summit :)
<mhall119> key words there being "might be" and "free time"
<mhall119> I don't plan on spending every Sunday afternoon approving merge proposals
<mhall119> especially if you keep breaking stuff
<nigelb> hey, what did I break?
<mhall119> I dunno, cjohnston said you were breaking stuff
<mhall119> 08:37 < cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb broke it again
<cjohnston> hehehe
<nigelb> mhall119: You need to stop believing everything cjohnston says.
<nigelb> mhall119: He just said that because I didn't fix his tracker ;)
<nigelb> (which was because the tracker took overnight to get the data :/)
<mhall119> cjohnston wouldn't lie to me
<cjohnston> +1
<mhall119> cjohnston: would you ever lie to me?
<nigelb> He already has.
<cjohnston> We keep telling our kids, delayed obedience is the same as non-obedience.. so not fixing is the same as breaking
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> +1 on that
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> mhall119: never ;-) I saw nigelb drinking that 'soda'
<mhall119> yeah, 8 glasses of it
<nigelb> bwahaha
<cjohnston> and I have a picture of nigelb with the 'soda'
<nigelb> speaking of which, is zach on IRC?
<cjohnston> zach/
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> BBQ guy
<cjohnston> Pfeffer?
<nigelb> mhall119: cjohnston forgets his name. Of all the people.
<cjohnston> I know a couple zach's in the ubuntuish world
<cjohnston> joey: ^^
<mhall119> joey isn't a zach, he's a joey
<nigelb> cjohnston: Of course I met Pfeffer :)
<nigelb> lol
<joey> yeah he's on #linaro
<joey> pfefferz or zpfeffer
<nigelb> mhall119: btw, I have fixed 2 things on LP that's annoying for sprints.  Once the sprint page will sort by displayname instead of name.  The blueprints page should soon do that same.
<nigelb> s/Once/One is/g
<mhall119> nigelb: nice
<nigelb> and cjohnston fixed the required field to have better description
 * nigelb ^5 cjohnston
<cjohnston> and particiapation essential is no longer required!
<mhall119> I gotta admit, I'm both jealous and proud seeing you guys fixing LP bugs
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> mhall119: If its any satisfaction. It isn't easy.  Its a lot of dead code, especially blueprints.
<nigelb> cjohnston: who's the person doing the guidebook coordination?
<nigelb> david barth?
<cjohnston> mandella
<nigelb> cjohnston: the ARM person?
<cjohnston> I believe he is canonical
<cjohnston> You reminded me of something, so I just PMed him
<nigelb> anyway, I'm working on that colors bug this week, so I might need your help coordinating with him
<cjohnston> ok. how so?
<nigelb> mhall119: If I can fix the colors bug for ical, can we do a deploy so we can figure out if the guidebook folks are happy?
<nigelb> cjohnston: We need to give them the ical so they can update their app.
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> We could apply it to this last uds and they could use that
<cjohnston> I believe
<nigelb> Yup, we'll need to deploy and ask them to test.
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb YoBoY https://launchpad.net/community-web-projects
<nigelb> *whee*
<nigelb> cjohnston: add summit, hof, team-reports
 * YoBoY hugs cjohnston 
<cjohnston> I already did nigelb
<cjohnston> thats what im confused about
<YoBoY> are you the owner (or admin) of the other projects ? perhaps they have to accept or something like that
<cjohnston> Yes.. you add them from edit details on the other project, not in the new project
<YoBoY> (stupid remark, summit is already marked as part of the group :] )
<cjohnston> I see that.. but the community-web-projects (atleast the front page) doesnt show anything other thann LTP
<YoBoY> yes, the code tab is ok, all the project are there
<YoBoY> just the frontpage... strange ^^
<nigelb> cjohnston: cache probably. Should be cleared in some time.
<nigelb> but its worth notifying LP folks.
<cjohnston> already did
<YoBoY> ok it's a bug https://edge.launchpad.net/community-web-projects we can see all the projects on the edge version of LP :)
<nigelb> YoBoY: not a bug, just cache.
<nigelb> and edge should really be deprecated :)
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> i don't use it
<YoBoY> question : should it be possible and accurate  to have a unique "community-web-team" and not a team for each project ? If I look the members of each teams, I can find the same people in every teams
<cjohnston> YoBoY: the only thing is that they have commit access, so if we can get new developers for one team, do we want to give them commit to everything
<YoBoY> yes, right, but if you give the membership to someone, it's because you trust this person. new devs always contribute with merge proposals
<mhall119> just make all the project-teams members of the global team
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol, I just realized something.
<nigelb> I can do all my LP testing with my local launchpad!
<nigelb> create BP, import them, and all that :D
<mhall119> cjohnston: make a global team, make it delegated like ~ubuntu-locoteams
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> MTecknology: ping
<mhall119> can someone post the style guide url?
<mhall119> or even just the community-orange hex cofr
<mhall119> code
<YoBoY> HEX #DD4814
<YoBoY> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/
<mhall119> thanks YoBoY
<YoBoY> de rien :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: https://launchpad.net/summit check out the icon
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: Nice :)
<cjohnston> now make one for LTP
<nigelb> mhall119: who did that?
<nigelb> doctormo?
<nigelb> cjohnston: It already does haev
<nigelb> *have one
<mhall119> nigelb: I did
<cjohnston> i dont get that one tho
<mhall119> cjohnston: LD already has an icon
<mhall119> cjohnston: don't get which one?
<cjohnston> ld
<nigelb> mhall119: WOW, you're awesome :)
<mhall119> it's a directory
<cjohnston> but its LTP :-P
<mhall119> so we'll change it
<MTecknology> cjohnston: hi
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> once we rebrand
<cjohnston> MTecknology: could you add ubuntu-drupal as a member of community-web-projects? we are trying to put all community web projects together
<MTecknology> https://launchpad.net/~community-web-projects
<MTecknology> 404
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/community-web-projects   its a project group
<MTecknology> you want to make an umbrella project part of an umbrella project?
<cjohnston> hmm
<mhall119> nesting FTW!
<cjohnston> lol
<MTecknology> cjohnston: not even possible
<cjohnston> :-/
<MTecknology> Only projects can be 'Part of' other projects; project groups are separate entities in that regard
<MTecknology> just checked
<cjohnston> gotcha
<MTecknology> time for court- ttyal
<cjohnston> o/
<YoBoY> cjohnston: ubuntu-drupal don't have the same goals as the community-web-projects, we focus only on existing or work in progress webapps and shared ressources for them who are accessible with a *.ubuntu.com url
<mhall119> I think that does fall under the goal of community-web-projects
<cjohnston> Is anyone in here good with making changes to screenshots?
<MTecknology> dpes anyone in here know anything about drupal and the inner workings of ubuntu?
<MTecknology> the ubuntu community*
<MTecknology> cjohnston: you have a clue, right?
<YoBoY> cjohnston: depends, but forget, don't have time this week
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-24
<cjohnston> I have a clue, but I don't know that I can help.
<cjohnston> But I'll try
<mhall119> drupal == It's a trap!
<MTecknology> mhall119: ?
<MTecknology> mhall119: there's one project left to convert to drupal 7; then I think I'm going to take a good _long_ break from irc and foss dev
<MTecknology> I might start working on another foss project, but it's not going to be no no-commercial-gain type; if it's created I'll probably just be the facilitater
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'll be honest about one thing though.... going from >150 channels to <20 makes irssi feel naked, but it's not all bad
<mhall119> lol, I never got that many
<mhall119> I make it a habit to prune my channels when I go above 50
<mhall119> realistically there's 20 that I can really care about following at any given time
<mhall119> that's about as far as my attention span can go
<cjohnston> I want to get rid of all my channels
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> if only there was a way to /part or /leave a channel...
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> where can i file the bug
<MTecknology> cjohnston: I'm working toward it
<MTecknology> and hopefully working toward getting my fiancee back
<cjohnston> +5
<MTecknology> cjohnston: too bad hope = 0 - days = -65
<MTecknology> so missing about +60..
<cjohnston> :-(
<nigelb> mhall119: I have strange problem.
<nigelb> Some of the items from the canonical job board feed aren't showing up in Google Reader.
<nigelb> But I see them in the RSS feed.
<mhall119> weird
<cjohnston> nigelb: I have the same issue
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm glad its not just me.
<nigelb> cjohnston: did your feed miss the Web Developer opening?
<cjohnston> yes
<nigelb> cjohnston: Mine did too. But I'm thinking its more of Google b0rk.
<cjohnston> mhall119: you got the logs for LD right?
<nigelb> logs?
<cjohnston> to try to figure out why LD is so slow
<nigelb> ah
<mhall119> ld had logs?
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you not get the email from RT?
<mhall119> ~i could have
<mhall119> what did it look like?
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<cjohnston> Attached please find a statement log for a single load of /teams (if I
<cjohnston> scraped it out correctly...).
<cjohnston> I'll mark this resolved on the assumption that changes need to happen
<cjohnston> in the loco directory code itself.  Feel free to re-open if that isn't
<cjohnston> the case.
<cjohnston> Regards,
<cjohnston> Paul/54
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-25
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston, Daviey: We have responses from the survey.  I've mailed you folks.
<chaynie> mhall119: you around?
<Daviey> nigelb, ta
<nigelb> Daviey: :)
<mhall119> chaynie: morning
<nigelb> Good morning mhall119 :)
<mhall119> nigelb: morning
<mhall119> or evening
<nigelb> 5:45
<mhall119> evening it is then
<mhall119> nigelb: what city are you in?
<nigelb> mhall119: Bangalore
 * mhall119 adds Bangalore time to the Unity clock applet
<chaynie>  mhall119: cjohnston finally guilted me in to helping out. What should I do to get started?
<chaynie> cjohnston wields guilt not unlike a fireman's axe.
<chaynie> =D
<mhall119> nigelb: reading over this feedback, it seems 30% of the requests just involve educating the user (or making existing features easier to find)
<mhall119> chaynie: helping out on what?
<mhall119> summit? loco-directory?
<chaynie> mhall119: loco directory I think.
<chaynie> something involving python and django.
<mhall119> loco-directory is a nicer place to get started
<chaynie> should I checkout trunk from bzr then and start poking around?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> there are instructions for getting your local env setup
<mhall119> you know where to find cjohnston and I if you need help
<cjohnston> mornin
<YoBoY> morning
<YoBoY> can I ask a stupid question on the LD project ?
<cjohnston> sure
<YoBoY> why all the code is in a "loco-directory" folder and not in the root of the project folder, it's a django who need a folder always with the same name ?
<cjohnston> I don't know the true answer.. mhall119 would maybe be able to shed some light
 * YoBoY don't like to have to enter in so many folders to start hacking ^^"
<nigelb> mhall119: heh
<nigelb> cjohnston: I like one of them
<nigelb> erm
<nigelb> mhall119: I like the one where they want to select the sessions one is interested
<chaynie> YoBoY: The deeper hierarchy encourages good namespacing, which is important for larger projects. :)
<YoBoY> chaynie: sure, but in my case I have to cd loco-directory/loco-directory/loco-directory
<YoBoY> :D
<cjohnston> I have a Projects folder, in there I have a LoCo Directory, Summit, etc... In LoCo Directory I would have a trunk/ and then the bugs I'm working on
<cjohnston> so cd Projects/loco-directory/xx/loco-directory
<chaynie> YoBoY: echo "alias lll='loco-directory/loco-directory/loco-directory'" >> ~/.bashrc; source ~/.bashrc
<YoBoY> cjohnston: yes when I try to hack first thing is to make a new branch (your xx) but I keep the "original" your trunk in the default name
<nigelb> YoBoY: well, the correct way to do it is like what Ubuntu distributed development tries
<nigelb> you create a repo and then keep making branch from that and work on those branches
<nigelb> quite like what launchpad development is like
<YoBoY> like I said, it's just a stupid question, and only concern the inside loco-directory folder not how we work with projects
<mhall119> YoBoY: "loco_directory" is the python project
<mhall119> django project, sorry
<mhall119> this is the simplest directory structure for keeping a django project in a branch
<mhall119> think of "loco_directory" as equivilent to "src" that you find in most source trees
<mhall119> also, do what cjohnston and nigelb suggested, bzr init-repo loco-directory, then bzr branch lp:loco-directory trunk"
<mhall119> then you can "bzr branch ./trunk ./fix-bug-12345"
<YoBoY> sure, thanks
<mhall119> YoBoY: I've recently been following this: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/sharing-your-development-environment-across-branches/ and it's been working out very well
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb; ^^ you guys might be interested in that too
<YoBoY> the switch seems great :) I'll have to try it on one of my team projects :D
<daker> mhall119, i ma using django 1.3 at work and i can't work on LD since it needs django 1.1.1, do you know can i run 1.3 & 1.1.1 on the same machine ?
<mhall119> daker: you can with virtualenv
<daker> any docs ?
<mhall119> on virtualenv, yes, on using it for loco-directory, no
<mhall119> but I can give you a quite setup
<daker> ok give me
<mhall119> I'm writing it up in the wiki, give me a few minutes
<daker> tyt
<mhall119> daker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development#Using%20Virtualenv
<mhall119> whoops, should be python2.6 not 2.3
<daker> ok
<nigelb> mhall119: that's sort of exactly what I use for summit and LD :)
<daker> mhall119, is it --python=/usr/bin/python2.6 .env or --python=/usr/bin/python .env? because on natty there is no python2.6
<daker> on /usr/bin/ there is just python & python2.7
<mhall119> no 2.6 on natty? mine must be left over from maverick then
<mhall119> I don't *think* there's an issue using 2.7
<daker> also virtualenv needs a destination dir
<mhall119> if that's all you have, you don't need the --python option at all
<mhall119> daker: that's the .env part
<daker> ah
<daker> woow
<daker> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np, happy hacking
<nigelb> mhall119: generally using /usr/env/python works :)
<mhall119> /usr/env?
<nigelb> mhall119: erm, /usr/bin/env python :)
<nigelb> mhall119: wait, ignore me
<nigelb> mhall119: sorry, wrong context.
<mhall119> :P
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats the status of django-openid-auth?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I got a hold of jamesh last night (morning in Australia) to ask him to pickup the 2 outstanding MPs
<cjohnston> sweet
<mhall119> once they've landed, I'll bug achuni to build a new package
<mhall119> or get the package branch from him and do it myself
<cjohnston> would be aweosome if we could get it fixed in the next few days
<mhall119> why the next few days?
<cjohnston> cuase im tired of waiting ;-)
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> joey: heh, did you say "Its awesome! I want to hug the developers!" ;)
<joey> lol
<nigelb> :)
<joey> No, but that's a neat idea for the next time :-)
<joey> I put in the same info we have bugs for
<mhall119> hugging us is a neat idea
<nigelb> heh
 * joey wonders what his wife would think.
<nigelb> mhall119: I have a suggestion
<mhall119> does it involve hugs?
<nigelb> can we move to celery for the tasks we now run on cron for LD and summit?
<mhall119> joey: she can hug us too, it that'll help
<nigelb> that way an admin can control it from the web UI
<joey> mhall119: oh I'm sure it'll help :-)  She's just never in the same spot as me
<mhall119> nigelb: if you want to make that happen, I'd support it
<nigelb> mhall119: If we can get rid of critical bugs, that's a feature I'd like to work on.
<mhall119> nigelb: +1
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Got the idea from Launchpad.
<nigelb> See? Working on LP isn't that bad :)
<joey> mhall119: although, she might make a guest appearance at UDS Orlando .... there's some talk about doing a disney vacation
 * cjohnston hands out directions to mhall119's house
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> joey: my family has disney passes, so we'll go on any planned group trip
<daker> mhall119, each time i need to install django on Virtualenv or what ?
<mhall119> daker: each time you create a new virtualenv, yes
<mhall119> but you can re-use the same .env for all of your LD branches
<Ronnie> mhall119: it could be nice if the commands are explained a bit more
<Ronnie> mhall119: and what about jquery libs in virtual env?
<nigelb> Ronnie: jquery works despite virtualenv
<nigelb> okay, I'll fix this up
<nigelb> I mean, its on my list, but just not *right now*
<Ronnie> nigelb: 10.10 has a newer jquery than 10.04. In 10.10 is a bug. so if that coud be fixed by virtual env, that should be cool
<nigelb> Ronnie: It can't.
<nigelb> Ronnie: We'll just have to tell people to manually drop a particular version of jquery
<nigelb> This reminds me need more documentation for new developers.
<Ronnie> oke
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-26
<MTecknology> Just an fyi - ubuntu-drupal has been taken over by Ddroda
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> Could you try to get Ddroda to hang out in here please?
<MTecknology> yup- just asked him
<cjohnston> thanks
<MTecknology> he's asleep now though - israel
<cjohnston> ok
<MTecknology> he's about to start his 3yr in the military too so zero idea how often he'll be around
<cjohnston> ok.
<cjohnston> Will he also be the contact for light-drupal-theme?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to get Pierre Buyle involved too
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> I'm going to try to finish up the entire migration for Drupal7.
<MTecknology> It's close
<MTecknology> cjohnston: doing my best with finding a replacement - I'll stay available for questions
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> You got more important stuff tho
<MTecknology> I'm trying to step down from pretty much I've been involed in. Doing it gracefully is proving to be somewhat of a challenge.
<MTecknology> Turns out I kind of need to pick the best people for the job and just appoint them...
<MTecknology> Saying, "hey, do you wanna do this" doesn't work out so well :P
<MTecknology> BUT! I've gone form >150 irc channels to <10 :D
<cjohnston> dude.. I just took away 5 yesterday.. I'm in prolly 20
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> how can you follow 150 irc channels, it's inhuman :] I have only 16 and 2 of them are temporary just until next week
<nigelb> Not really.
<nigelb> I've done that before.
<nigelb> My current client hangs when I do that.
<daker> i have 14 channels and i am following only 5
<nigelb> I have about 30
<nigelb> but I used to have about 100 windows
<daker> awee problem with virtualenv :/
<daker> dowing bzr added the django installation to the log :/
<nigelb> daker: heh, tell you what, lets figure out what problems you've faced and document it
<nigelb> One of my goals this year is to make sure that LD and summit and other apps can be hacked from any python install with virtualev
<nigelb> s/year/cycle
<daker> ok nigelb
<nigelb> I can ping you later today and we can note down the procedure in more detail and also about virtualenvwrapper
<daker> i was working on the cloud portal, i have done some changes
<daker> ok nigelb
<daker> nigelb, mhall119  do you know how to revert a bzr add ?
<nigelb> daker: bzr rm
<daker> ok
<daker> doesn't work
<daker> nigelb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613174/
<daker> part of the bzr commit log
<nigelb> daker: ah, you didn't commit those files.
<nigelb> daker: bzr remove --keep file
<nigelb> where file is a variable of course
<nigelb> daker: Let me find you a good tutorial for virtualenv-wrapper, it helps avoid this confusion.  virtualenvs will be saved in .virtualenv folder.
<nigelb> http://www.doughellmann.com/docs/virtualenvwrapper/
<nigelb> that isn't nicely done. Ignore that.  I'll write a new one that's much better.
<daker> ok
<chaynie> do you need to use virutal env to work on loco-dir? or is it one of those, "this is the easist way. Trust us." sort of deals?
<chaynie> err, virtual env.
<nigelb> chaynie: no, its the harder way :)
<nigelb> chaynie: those of us that have it like using virtual instead of installing distro packages
<nigelb> *virtualenv
<nigelb> but both LD is set to work without using it
<chaynie> nigelb: So, what are the benefits to using it then? Isolation for the rest of your install?
<nigelb> chaynie: that, and the ability to have conflicting package versions
<nigelb> chaynie: like I might want to develop on app on django 1.3 and another on 1.2, easy on virtualenv
<chaynie> nigelb: oh, ok.
<chaynie> any good wikis/tutorials then?
<nigelb> I can't vouch for the "good" bit, but there is some documentation here http://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv
<nigelb> I want to write more documentation to make it easier for contributors if they want to use it.
<chaynie> nigelb: yeah, I found that already. I was just seeing if there was any awesome secret documentation that was cleverly hidden from the Googles.
<nigelb> chaynie: I'm planning on writing that secret documentation :)
<chaynie> nigelb: Lol, excellent. I'll be happy to test pilot it if you need some feedback.
<mhall119> chaynie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development#Using%20Virtualenv for the super-quick guide
<chaynie> mhall119: thanks.
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: Want to repeat a call tomorrow like last week?
<cjohnston> work
<mhall119> nigelb: to discuss what?
<nigelb> mhall119: status?
<nigelb> mhall119: or lets have an IRC meeting so its more inclusive
<cjohnston> LTP
<YoBoY> (4 minutes to remember what LTP stands for... need to sleep)
<mhall119> nigelb: +1 irc
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you let my mail through?
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-27
<Ronnie> ping mhall119, cjohnston, nigelb
<nigelb> Ronnie: hi
<Ronnie> hey nigelb, im starting to work on the rss feed thing, for LD...
<Ronnie> i can already retrieve the feeds, but only one per team
<nigelb> Ronnie: can you talk to mhall119? He has done some work on RSS thingy because of his experience with the feed reader he wrote
<Ronnie> i know
<nigelb> Ronnie: ooh, good!
<nigelb> well, last night chris and I had a call with jono
<Ronnie> asof ubuntu-nl, we have planet software to combine all the different user feeds
<Ronnie> but i guess a lot of locos does not have it
<nigelb> The initial idea I think is to have feeds to be added by admin.  It can be associated with a team, but don't make it like every team has a feed.
<nigelb> bah, we all need to have a meeting soonish to coordinate
<Ronnie> im thinkin about multiple feeds per team
<nigelb> I know, I like what you're thinking
<nigelb> But this is the way we want to start
<nigelb> Rather, jono wants to start ;)
<Ronnie> so wer can abondon our planet software
<Ronnie> nigelb: can you inform me when the meeting is taken place. im not much online anymore since i have a solid job
<nigelb> Ronnie: I'll be taking a poll among the 5 of us.  We want you there for the meeting :)
<nigelb> Ronnie: you and daker too!
<daker> sure
<nigelb> okay, Doodle poll! http://www.doodle.com/rpt4wkeipi4pidak
<nigelb> Please consider those times as UTC
<mhall119> Ronnie: good morning
<Ronnie> nigelb: submitted
<Ronnie> hey mhall119, i started today with the team-rss
<Ronnie> but i think we should not limit the feeds to one per team
<mhall119> I agree, my plan was to allow multiple feeds per team, and even some feeds without a team
<mhall119> initially moderated by the loco-council, but maybe eventually letting teams manage their own
<Ronnie> Feed-> Team:optional, VisibleOnHome:False(loco-admin-only), feed_url:required
<mhall119> Ronnie: what do you have done so far?
<Ronnie> i have one field in teams, and it displays on team-detail
<mhall119> how about the part that pulls the feeds?
<Ronnie> currently on page request, but i need to cahce that
<mhall119> we already have a cron job for LD, so we can use that to run a management command to update them
<mhall119> like nigelb said, I've already done a lot of this back-end stuff for another project
<mhall119> so if you want to split the work, I'll take the backend if you take the frontnend
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613750/
<mhall119> Ronnie: did you see jono's page mockup?
<Ronnie> mhall119: yes, i like that one
<mhall119> think you can implement it?
<Ronnie> mhall119: i think caching is a lot better than cron jobs, because caching splits the load over the whole day
<Ronnie> mhall119: probably
<Ronnie> and caching does not update items that are never viewed
<mhall119> Ronnie: we're going to be showing a combination of all team feeds on the front page, it'll need to be updated by cron
<mhall119> he front page is going to be like planet.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> only for loco-team feeds
<Ronnie> why do we need cron for the frontage. i think caching will do (we can set cashing on once a day)
<Ronnie> cashing = caching
<mhall119> because we want it up to date
 * Ronnie wishes it cashing ;)
<Ronnie> caching allows to set an expiration time
<Ronnie> so if we set that to like 1 hour or something
<mhall119> when you go to loco.ubuntu.com, you should see the very latest blog posts by loco teams
<Ronnie> or 10 minutes if we want
<mhall119> assume it'll take about 5 seconds to load each feed
<Ronnie> hmm... i see your point
<mhall119> there are currently 160 teams
<mhall119> and we're going to allow multiple feeds per team
<Ronnie> the feed model shoul also have a language to it, so we can filter english only for home
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm not sure we want to do that
<mhall119> I don't think planet.u.c does
<Ronnie> no, but almost all planet.ubuntu-nl.org are dutch. if we allow teams to add own rss. that the majority can be non-english
<Ronnie> planet.u.c is for ubuntu-members only
<mhall119> I think that would be okay
<mhall119> ideal even
<Ronnie> most of them know english
<mhall119> I think it would be good to show that loco teams aren't just english
<mhall119> anybody curious can use google translate
<Ronnie> its good to show there is also non-english, but if for example 3 out of 5 are non-english, than the home is not tab-worthy for me anymore
<mhall119> I think the vast majority will be english, so chances are the front page will have a majority-english posting at any given time
<Ronnie> if not we can filter them if needed
<czajkowski> mhall119: sup?
<mhall119> czajkowski: we're discussing adding blog feeds to the loco directory, and the question is should we filter it to show english posts only, or allow non-english posts as well?
<czajkowski> ahh see that time old question
<czajkowski> I don't see any reason why non english posts shouldnt be there
<czajkowski> it's an international community
<mhall119> my opinion is, showing non-english posts is a good representation of the community
<czajkowski> but I also know this has been an issue raised by planet
<mhall119> the concern is that if the majority of posts shown are non-english, the page loses it's "tab-worthiness" to english-only speakers
<czajkowski> mhall119: I do also, however I cannot and dont speak for the entire loco council so on topics like this possibly emailing us would be better
<czajkowski> I concur
<Ronnie> the discussion was about 'on the homepage' . on the team details there should be no discussion and allow all languages.
<Ronnie> the current planet is only for ubuntu-members to post
<mhall119> czajkowski: okay, I just specifically wanted to get your opinion first
<czajkowski> fair enough
<Ronnie> most of them are english, some of them blog in native language, which isnt a problem
<mhall119> Ronnie: ours will be for loco-members only, so how is that different?
<Ronnie> ubuntu-members are much more involved into the international community, so most of them speak english
<Ronnie> loco-members are usually more local orientated and therefore blog in native language
<czajkowski> would it be possible
<czajkowski> to put a blog feed per loco team page
<Ronnie> so there will be a bigger amount of non-english feeds
<czajkowski> and maybe only show the curent 5 on main page
<czajkowski> I've had a mail from one team already saying they don't use the LD due to it being too formal
<mhall119> czajkowski: our plan is to allow multiple feeds per team
<Ronnie> i think teams should be allowed to add mutliple feeds. all the feeds are shown on the teams-detail page
<mhall119> as well as non-team feeds
<Ronnie> on the homepage however, we could filter the feeds or individual posts. i have not yet a clear vision on that one
<czajkowski> all I want as a mandatory field is the contact details to be filled in by a contact name address not a team address
<czajkowski> but that's gonna require getting it fixed elsewhere
<mhall119> say what?
<mhall119> I don't understand
<czajkowski> when I go to click contact person for a team
<czajkowski> some teams have a team as a contact
<czajkowski> drives me batty
<czajkowski> or there is no team contact named
<czajkowski> even worse
<cjohnston> yaili_: good morning
<Ronnie> czajkowski: example-link ?
<yaili_> cjohnston: hello
<czajkowski> Ronnie: I actually cant atm I will come back to you on it
<czajkowski> just kinda in the middle of stuff and I was asked to pop in for a min
<czajkowski> hope you don't mind
<Ronnie> czajkowski: thats oke
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'm going to send an email to the loco-directory ML and the loco-council ML asking for more opinions on this, okay?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119 I think we need to look at caching for pages other than the front page
<Ronnie> mhall119: oke
<mhall119> cjohnston: definitely
<mhall119> any page that doesn't change often should be cached
<Ronnie> there are even options to cache certain parts of pages
<Ronnie> we denenitly need to look at that
<cjohnston> yaili_: I guess you are going to help me with some graphics work for the about page of the status site?
<cjohnston> mhall119: would also be cool if we could somehow make use of the cdn that canonical has ;-)
<czajkowski> it would be nice on the team contact page to have a contact me on their page http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie  as an example which would go to the team contact
<czajkowski> would people think that's a good idea ?
<czajkowski> rathher than click onto rory there
<mhall119> czajkowski: don't we already have that to contact the team?
<czajkowski> and then ont his lp page to find an email address?
<yaili_> cjohnston: I already spoke to Kate about that, right? I can't really work on the graphics
<cjohnston> czajkowski: a link to an email address or a form for them to post?
<czajkowski> mhall119: I can join this team
<mhall119> I thought we had a contact too....
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I was thinking a form...
<czajkowski> mhall119: no
<czajkowski> but for me as a LC person
<czajkowski> it would make my life soooo much easier
<mhall119> czajkowski: we can't always get email addresses from LP
<cjohnston> yaili_: my understanding was that I was going to take screenshots, and there is something with css that could make it like the what's new page with the hover areas
<czajkowski> mhall119: yeah welcome to my hell
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I agree, since not all contacts have email
<cjohnston> visibe
<cjohnston> czajkowski: will you please file a bug on it?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> cjohnston: if you mark it invalid I will go over there and kick you :)
<cjohnston> In that case I'm marking invalid on principal
<czajkowski> and somewhere on the footer can we have a link to file a bug!
<czajkowski> really
<czajkowski> ya have to go out of your way to find the page to file the bug
<yaili_> cjohnston: yes, basically copy that styling, that page uses both CSS and JavaScript to make that work, I thought you could just use that visual style for the tooltips, not necessarily make them in JS
<cjohnston> czajkowski: yes... That is I believe already committed, just not live
<czajkowski> tf
<cjohnston> yaili_: ok.. I'll take a look and see what I can do :-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/789145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789145 in loco-directory "Contact a team on the team page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: do you have time soon to review https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+activereviews
<czajkowski> Ronnie: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ru-loco-nsk
<czajkowski> see no team contact listed
<czajkowski> I really want to make team contact a mandatory field
<czajkowski> as it has a knock on effect for the bug I just logged as well
<cjohnston> czajkowski: mhall119 the only issue I could see would be that it may need to link to the contact page of LP since we don't have email capability that im aware of
<mhall119> Ronnie: this afternoon maybe, I have some pressing work-work to do first
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, I think that's what we'd need to do
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it is required..
<cjohnston> but there is no where to import it from
<cjohnston> so it starts out blank
<cjohnston> the only thing we could do would be set the default to the team admin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mhall119 so maybe I should the bug in this instance upstream on lp
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i think that should be ok
<czajkowski> and make creating a team contact there as mandatory ??
<czajkowski> if that is where you pull things from
<czajkowski> atm, on phone so if I reply slowly sorry
<mhall119> czajkowski: good luck with that
<cjohnston> czajkowski: upstream what?
<Ronnie> team contact isnt fetched from LP i thought. only the team-admins (owner on LP)
<cjohnston> 34
<Ronnie> hmm https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-loco-nsk has an owner, why isnt that one fetched mhall119, cjohnston
<mhall119> Ronnie: owner != contact
<Ronnie> i think the owner should be filled in, if empty. so it can be overwritten in LD
<mhall119> Ronnie: make it so!
<Ronnie> ill do
<cjohnston> Ronnie: owner is imported from LP in LD..
<cjohnston> Contact is not.. there is no such thing in LP
<Ronnie> ic
<Ronnie> so if contacts is not supplied, ill add the owner in it
<cjohnston> Thats what I said, is that set by default the contact to the owner, but do NOT require that the owner be the contact.. alow the contact to be changed away from the owner
<Ronnie> yes, only set if empty
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> czajkowski: will that satisfy your requirement?
<czajkowski> will what sorry multitasking here
<czajkowski> owner yes
<czajkowski> and I'd hope owner would be up to date
<cjohnston> If there is no contact, set the team owner as the contact, but not require that the team owner be a contact
<cjohnston> thats why dont require that the team owner be a contact
<czajkowski> yeah I just want that field filled
<czajkowski> if that makes sense
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the fix is only 2 lines of code :D
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> I'm hoping to get a big project off my lap in the next week..
<Ronnie> need to test is for the all the teams, but it works for the russion
<cjohnston> Which will free up time for me
<Ronnie> running the test with all the teams not, that could take a while
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> the contact form will be harder, because LD needs an email server for that
<nigelb> Ronnie: yeah, I mentioned that in the bug :)
<Ronnie> nigelb: i think LD needs to be able to send emails
<cjohnston> Ronnie: we need to figure that out with IS to see if they will let us
<nigelb> Ronnie: That leads to a whole bunch of headaches. We also need permission from IS.
<Ronnie> if the permission is granted, then the code will not be a problem i guess
<nigelb> The problem is not the code.
<nigelb> The problem is make sure LD does not get used as something to send spam out.
<Ronnie> but the sys-admins are not very responsive. i have a quation (bug) posted 2 mponths ago. still no response.
<Ronnie> we can use recapcha for that
<Ronnie> i've done some recaptch and django already
<nigelb> I'm still very skeptical of LD sending emails.
<nigelb> I already have LP spamming me enough ;)
<Ronnie> nigelb: you dont like to eat spam?
<nigelb> haha
<Ronnie> for the record, i think mail in LP should be optional
<Ronnie> LP == LD
<mhall119> LD would only send emails for actions taken by logged-in users, that should prevent outside spam
<mhall119> also, we can (and will) get email capability if we need it, there's enough backing form higher-ups
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/team-contact-lp-owner/+merge/62687
<cjohnston> sweet
<Ronnie> hmm, im not sure if owners are teams itself.....
<Ronnie> its possible in LP rigth?
<czajkowski> we do have email capactity
<czajkowski> I did clear that at UDS orlando
<cjohnston> Ronnie: yes, it is possible for an owner of a team to be a team
<cjohnston> and someone wrote something that in LD, if the owner is a team, it lists the members of the teams
<Ronnie> in that case, i have to set all members o that team as contacts
<Ronnie> the person that wrote that code was me, didnt remember it tought till i saw the code. the LD.owner is always a LP.person (not team). so the contact 'import' will not fail when the LP.owner is a team
<Ronnie> so the code is ready to be reviewed and merged
<Ronnie> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> I dont review code
<czajkowski> I log bugs and find developers :)
<cjohnston> he wasnt asking you to
<cjohnston> :-P
<czajkowski> ahh I read the first bit
<czajkowski> cjohnston: less of jmping on me mister!
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> You should be jumping for joy
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> yeah I may fall over
<czajkowski> Ronnie: great stuff thank you
<cjohnston> ok.. say yippie
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> at least you dont mark my bugs as wish lists!
<cjohnston> who Ronnie?
 * czajkowski makes a mental note to file tons of bugs against cjohnston 
<cjohnston> It is a wishlist item!
<czajkowski> sarcasim is waster on you today cjohnston
<cjohnston> czajkowski: at the present time, I dont have enough time to do any of them
<Ronnie> always nice to help people with a 2 line patch
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> you're welcome
<nigelb> czajkowski: That's a worthy bug for LP.  Sending a copy of the mail you sent others to yourself.
<cjohnston> ya.. thats an lp thing
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> off to file a bug there
<cjohnston> there may already be one
<nigelb> I think your use-case is very genuine and I can help fix if LP guys are okay with it :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: after you file it, bug a LP developer named nigelb and it will be done
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> I'm doing so now
<czajkowski> once I figure how to file a bug aginst lp itself
<cjohnston> launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjohnston> i believe
<czajkowski> got it
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/789171
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789171 in launchpad "sending mail to LP - copy to sender also (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> see launchpad now
<czajkowski> asking
 * daker doesn't like jono's blog post
<cjohnston> which why
<cjohnston> cause it says Ahmed's work?
<daker> some of his ideas are partially wrong
<daker> that's one
<cjohnston> what else?
<daker> this one Michael Hall, Chris Johnston, and Nigel Babu – these guys all contribute to the awesome loco.ubuntu.com.
<cjohnston> To help with this I have scheduled some calls with a few folks: Michael Hall, Chris Johnston, and Nigel Babu – these guys all contribute to the awesome loco.ubuntu.com.
<cjohnston> Read it as one statement
<daker> why he didn't says loco-directory-dev like
<daker> we also did
<daker> s/also/always
<cjohnston> He is referring to who he has scheduled calls with
<daker> maybe
<cjohnston> That's the way I read it
<cjohnston> To help with this I have scheduled some calls with a few folks: Randall, blah blah blah about Randall; Laura, blah blah blah about Laura; Mike Chris and Nigel contributors to LD.
<daker> it's demotivating
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> How could it have been done better to make it not feel that way?
<daker> i really don't know
<czajkowski> daker: :(
<czajkowski> daker: try talking to him please
<czajkowski> it's not meant to be that way
<czajkowski> daker: did you get my pm
<daker> no :/
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> now ?
<daker> ok
<daker> ladies and gentlemen let me go home, i wish you a happy w-e
<czajkowski> daker_: take care
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug #789236  - oops.. should probably get escilated pretty quick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789236 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Video on main Landscape page is no longer available (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789236
<nigelb> cjohnston: escalated :)
<mhall119> w 24
<mhall119>  blah
<nigelb> mhall119: tut tut, 42 ;)
<GunBladeIV> :-)
<mhall119> nigelb: 42 is someone else
<czajkowski> 5
<czajkowski> 4
<czajkowski> 3
<czajkowski> 2
<czajkowski> 1
<mhall119> lift off?
<czajkowski> nearly packed
<cjohnston> 1/31
<czajkowski> now I just need someone to lift my bags and float me somewhere please
<mhall119> w 23
<mhall119> blah
<czajkowski> ok what is it wiht ye two
<cjohnston> one of them weeks
<pleia2> they were like this at uds too
<pleia2> one of them months!
<pleia2> :)
<cjohnston> 2304324392840932/
<cjohnston> heh
<joey> mhall119: thanks :-)
<mhall119> np
<joey> mhall119: the only downside to the job is ... um... me :-)
 * joey laughs.
<mhall119> heh, I'm okay with that
<czajkowski> joey: eh would you mind if I dropped you a pm if you're not busy and not too late where ever you are?
<joey> czajkowski: I was wondering if you were listening. :-) Please do
<czajkowski> yeah I don't sleep
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-28
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/people_icon.svg
<nigelb> mhall119: lol, you're going to work for joey? ;)
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> cjohnston: more icons at http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/
<nigelb> mhall119: nice :)
<mhall119> now I need an idea for milestone
<mhall119> something that doesn't look like a tombstone
<mhall119> cjohnston: svgs and 64px pngs are on http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/icons/
<mhall119> let me know what size you need and I'll make em
<mhall119> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/icons/icons_preview.html
<mhall119> makes it easier
<YoBoY> playing with icons ?
<YoBoY> if you want microblog icons too, I have some you can already see at one of our french website
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-29
<mhall119> YoBoY: you mean twitter icons?
<mhall119> or avatars?
<YoBoY> mhall119: twitter
<YoBoY> good morning
<robrt`> Hi website team
<robrt`> Just wanted to report something on the donation button, at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<robrt`> You're currently passing a fixed amount of 25 USD, meaning people aren't able to change the donation amount
<robrt`> To fix this, simply remove <input type="hidden"  name="amount"  value="25"> from the PayPal button code
<robrt`> In addition, as I assume you don't need an address either, add <input type="hidden" name="no_shipping" value="2"> -- this will turn address collection off as well.
<robrt`> You can also change the 'cmd'  from _xclick to _donations, in order for all transactions to be properly recognized as a donation within PayPal
<robrt`> <input type="hidden"  name="cmd" value="_xclick"> to <input type="hidden"  name="cmd"  value="_donations">
<robrt`> Or to spice up the button a little bit, have a look at some of PayPal's donation widgets; https://giving.paypallabs.com/authenticate/review
<robrt`> er, no_shipping=1, not 2. :-)
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-21
<lucia111> hiiiii a tt
<technoviking> what fonts list should I use on an Ubuntu website, getting complaints of the forums not great on XP machines
<steveedwards> technoviking: 'Ubuntu', Ubuntu, 'Ubuntu Beta', UbuntuBeta, 'Bitstream Vera Sans', 'DejaVu Sans', Tahoma, sans-serif;
<steveedwards> technoviking: Is our usual list.
<technoviking> thanks
<steveedwards> technoviking: No worries.
<technoviking> steveedwards: am I allowed to add helvetica?
<steveedwards> technoviking: Not really my call, but I can't see the harm of adding it between Tahoma and sans-serif if you really want to.
<technoviking> ok
<technoviking> thanks again
<steveedwards> technoviking: ;)
 * AlanBell has read only live pad working
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-22
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: mhall119 i'll start migrating LTP to django 1.3/4
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: what's the status of this https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/loco-team-portal/part-fix-720824c/+merge/94771 ?
<mhall119> daker-cloud: cjohnston is traveling to hong kong for Linaro Connect
<daker-cloud> oh
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: mhall119 have we heard anything more from IS about being allowed to upgrade ltp?
<cjohnston> i havent reviewed since he made the changes IIR
<cjohnston> C
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: ok :)
<daker-cloud> mhall119: is django-openid-auth still maintained ?
<daker-cloud> 0.4 has been released on 2011-09 and precise still has 0.2 :/
<cjohnston> :-/
<mhall119> daker-cloud: it's maintained in pypi, but not the main repos unfortunately
<mhall119> we should get it into quantal/universe and then into precise/backports
<cjohnston> we need to. otherwise we wont be able to use it
<cjohnston> mhall119: will you teach me how to do that? I've always wanted to learn, but never had a huge reason
<mhall119> cjohnston: sure, it's not too hard once you get the hang of it
<cjohnston> I got something into a ppa, thats a big step for me. heh
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-23
<danilos> mhall119, hi
<technoviking> Would the following user ranks work on the forums within the guidelines? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11961683
<technoviking> what is the hex color for Kubuntu blue?
<nigelb> technoviking: #kubuntu-devel would know.
<technoviking> thanks
<daker-cloud> mars: i am lost, i still don't know what to do, pushing directly or MP :/
<daker-cloud> oopps
<daker-cloud> mhall119: i am lost, i still don't know what to do, pushing directly or MP :/
<mhall119> daker-cloud: I've uploaded a build of django-openid-auth for precise to the ~summit-hackers PPA
<daker-cloud> nice :)
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/+archive/community-ppa/+build/3513838
<daker-cloud> mhall119: i am trying to port LTP to 1.3
<daker-cloud> any idea why it fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003806/ ?
<mhall119> daker-cloud: nope, does it give you any other output?
<daker-cloud> mhall119: AssertionError: Couldn't find 'Ensure this value is less than or equal to 100.' in response
<mhall119> did it pass on an earlier version of Django?
<daker-cloud> and the response has :
<daker-cloud> <div class = 'message' ><div class = 'content-shim' >Your registration has been saved.</div></div>
<daker-cloud> i which if they had support for launchpad http://travis-ci.org/
<daker-cloud> wish*
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-24
<rsajdok> May I ask someone to review my new solution? https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/720824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 720824 in LoCo Team Portal "break up past events and meetings by year/month" [Medium,In progress]
<technoviking> ok, I think I address most of the branding issues on the forums. Could the design team give it another once over
<daker-cloud> rsajdok: thanks for your work, i'ill test it.
<rsajdok> daker-cloud: ok :-)
<daker-cloud> rsajdok: do you use precise ?
<daker-cloud> mhall119: the libjs-jquery-ui has got some changes
<daker-cloud> mhall119: we will have some broken links for precise
<mhall119> daker-cloud: what's changed?
<daker-cloud> the path to the css
<daker-cloud> in lucid it was jquery-ui/css/css/smoothness/jquery-ui.css
<daker-cloud> in precise it's jquery-ui/css/smoothness/jquery-ui.css
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-26
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: bug 987728 invalid ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987728 in LoCo Team Portal "some nickname missing or something" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987728
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-27
<graingert> Heya
<graingert> Is there anyone high up I can talk to?
<cjohnston> graingert: depends on what you mean by high up and high up in what
<daker-cloud>  mhall119: cjohnston http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/inline-edit.png :)
<graingert> cjohnston: a in high up on the Web team. Someone trusted
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1004874
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1004874 not found
<graingert> Someone who can see that
<graingert> And confirm it
<daker-cloud> graingert: is bug 1004874 private ?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1004874 could not be found
<graingert> Yes
<daker-cloud> ok
<daker-cloud> newz2000: ping
<graingert> Nobody is looking at it, its everyone out?
<daker-cloud> graingert: will see if newz2000 can look into it, it's private so i can't see what the bug is talking about
<graingert> newz2000: tell me if you can confirm it
<RawChid> Hello, I'm want to use the light-moin-theme for our LoCo wiki. Can anyone help me?
<RawChid> Maybe is AlanBell or newz2000 active at the moment?
<RawChid> I'm searching the 'newest' code of the light-moin-theme. Preferably that of w.u.c
<RawChid> I found and installed : https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wiki  But this doesn't look like it's finished.
<RawChid> Maybe I need to use: https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/ubuntu-website/light-moin-fixes  ?
<RawChid> Or someone has pointers/info...  (oke now I'll wait for respons)
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: mhall119 i can't find the bug causing this bug 982887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982887 in LoCo Team Portal "Every time I click login it says some one else is using my login " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982887
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: dup 881019
<daker-cloud> Spam mission complete :)
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: can you please regenerate the pot file once this has been fixed bug 963289 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963289 in LoCo Team Portal "Spelling mistake 'of' instead of 'or' in string '… get stuck of need help please ask …'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963289
<daker-cloud> or just show me how to do it
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/944473   - there are a couple of check boxes when logging in.. they must all be checked in order for you to successfully login
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944473 in LoCo Team Portal "login required nickname while full name and email ticked" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cjohnston> thats what this is about
<cjohnston> there is a way with sso to require certain information, making it to where the user doesn't have a choice but to provide the info
<daker-cloud> ok
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-20
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: pong again, sorry internet cut out
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: no worries :) wanted to know if you wanna do an openweek session so we can get some contributors for the web team, to help develop the loco portal/summit/other projects
<mhall119> a generic web development contribution session?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: yeah, like saying 'hey, we develop this this and this, this is how you can help us make it better'
<mhall119> I could do that
<mhall119> daker: cjohnston: ^^ want to make it a group thing and talk about all the various web projects the community is doing?
<cjohnston> time is tight this week with whats going on at home
<cjohnston> i might could be around depending on when, but i dont know that I have much prep time
<mhall119> oh, is open week this week?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: erm, yep
<mhall119> ph :/
<mhall119> not a lot of time to prepare
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: where's the schedule?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/raring/Timetable has got it
<mhall119> oh geez, it starts tomorrow
<mhall119> sorry JoseeAntonioR, I've got meetings already in the available slots
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: no worries then, thanks anyways
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-21
<mhall119> cjohnston: why do the burndown charts for ubuntu-s start in March 2013?
<cjohnston> because we started tracking in march
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-19
<pietroalbini> nottrobin, ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-20
<rpadovani> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/search/?query=tab the link to Ubuntu.Component.Tabs is broke
<mhall119> fixed
<pietroalbini> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-web-style-guide/+bug/1320959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320959 in Ubuntu web style guide "Probably unwanted behavior of the search box" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-22
<jose> mhall119: is it possible to edit http://uds.ubuntu.com/agenda/, the recordings part, and point to ubuntuonair?
<jose> plenaries have been hosted there in the past
<mhall119> jose: they have? I thought we only put them on summit.u.c
<jose> mhall119: last plenaries were at uonair
#ubuntu-website 2015-05-20
<jose> daker: not sure if it's just me, but... has summit.ubuntu.com slightly changed? (design-wise)
<jose> daker: nevermind. figured it out. sorry about that!
<jose> mhall119: hey, who should we talk about to get a CNAME for uos.ubuntu.com to uds.ubuntu.com.
<jose> daker: ping
<daker> jose: pong
<jose> daker: hey, you know if the summit favico is somewhere on the lp branch?
<jose> can't seem to find it
<daker> ah that's why https://assets.ubuntu.com/img/sites/ubuntu/favicon.ico
<daker> it's here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme/view/head:/templates/website_base.html#L11
<daker> sorry L10
<jose> gotcha, thanks. I'm gonna take a look and see what can be done
<jose> daker: huh. that is weird. the favicon linked there is the new circle of friends, but summit.ubuntu.com shows the old one, the one with 3 colors
<daker> yes, i think the server is still configuerd to serve a default favicon so when the browser get's a 404 favicon, will try to call http://yoursite/favicon.ico
<daker> http://summit.ubuntu.com/favicon.ico
<daker> otherwise you'll get useless 404 errors in your apache logs :)
<mhall119> jose: there's actually a plan to drop uds.u.c all together, and put it's content onto summut.u.c
<jose> daker: I'll check that then :)
<jose> mhall119: sounds good then, I think that works
<mhall119> tanya and the web team are pushing for that
<jose> mhall119: now, have you seen ^? the canonical server has an old favicon, should I bug IS about that?
<mhall119> jose: on summit or on assets.u.c?
<jose> summit
<jose> summit has an old link and 404s, which defaults to the server favicon, which is old
<mhall119> you can ask IS, I don't know if they put it there or if we did
<mhall119> jose: we really just need to update summit to use the new theme from assets.u.c
<jose> isn't that a bzr pull?
<mhall119> no, different themes, just similar look
<mhall119> will require template changes to summit
<mhall119> but not too bad, we did it for the devportal already
#ubuntu-website 2015-05-23
<jose> hey daker, around?
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-23
<davidcalle> Morning ! o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you remember if we had landed the footnotes extension on prod?
<davidcalle> Let me check
<davidcalle> dholbach: yes :)
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> hum... thinking about it, I'm wondering if it even made sense to get it on the dev site
<dholbach> it would only make sense if we include it in snappy/snapcraft docs in markdown an then import it from there, right?
<dholbach> in that case github would probably need to have this extension as well
<dholbach> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25579868/how-to-add-footnotes-to-github-flavoured-markdown
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm on the same page
<davidcalle> And trying options on github, doesn't seem to be supported, indeed
<davidcalle> dholbach: on the other hand, depending on the doc, if we don't need to host it there, we can fallback on raw md in launchpad
<dholbach> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/blob/test/README.md
<dholbach> indeed, it doesn't work
<dholbach> using the example from https://pythonhosted.org/Markdown/extensions/footnotes.html
<dholbach> I'll send a mail to the Jamies and loop you in, so we can figure it out together where to put it
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've sent you something I've just tried (not footnotes, but general md), in case it helps
<dholbach> wow, nice
<davidcalle> ot sure how accurate the conversion is, I know the script hanged on code blocks and I've disabled this, but for a general layout, might be useful
<davidcalle> not*
<dholbach> it looks good at first glance
<davidcalle> For reference: http://lifehacker.com/this-script-converts-google-documents-to-markdown-for-e-511746113
 * dholbach bookmarks
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://daniel.holba.ch/temp/whitepaper/ - what do you think?
<dholbach> making it all pretty took a bit longer than expected, but all in all, it went all right
<dholbach> we should also enable markdown.extensions.toc
<dholbach> I'll add an MP for it
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's a nice amount of footnotes :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: lgtm, although, I'm wondering how the top image will look at eight-col size.
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess we can resize it
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/add-toc-md-ext/+merge/295480
<davidcalle> ack
<dholbach> davidcalle, refresh the whitepaper again - toc and footnotes work fine :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: here ? https://daniel.holba.ch/temp/whitepaper/security-whitepaper.html
 * davidcalle doesn't see a TOC
<dholbach> sorry, try again
<davidcalle> Yay :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I need you brain for a sec: how do I get the content of a specific plugin on a page, based on its url?
<davidcalle> well, specific plugin type: assuming there is only one eg. RAWHtml, how do I get its content, if my only reference is its url?
<davidcalle> dholbach: found it :)
<davidcalle> I was missing "get_plugin_instance"
<dholbach> otp, brb
<dholbach> ah ok, you found it already :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, shall I merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/add-toc-md-ext/+merge/295480?
<dholbach> I use it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/stable/view/head:/md_importer/importer/publish.py#L193
<dholbach> and I think the get_plugin_instance was something you wrote in the first place :)
<dholbach> ... or maybe borrowed from somewhere else :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: hah, alright :) Sure, you can merge!
<davidcalle> dholbach: still around for a few min?
<davidcalle> Here is what I've been mostly up to today:
<davidcalle> Standard CMS page, with a RawHTML template, look at the uri http://i.imgur.com/eUCh51T.png
<davidcalle> Codelabs style page generated from it: http://i.imgur.com/wxS5ySq.png, based on url
<davidcalle> It's not a Django Template, but a separate app built with Polymer, which allows a lot of nice UI tricks and responsiveness
<dholbach> very nice :)
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-24
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm doing a round of link checking/fixing, ping me if you need any reviews/staging work
<dholbach> davidcalle, I should be fine for now
<davidcalle> Holy &%*a, my link checker has just passed the 1 000 000 checked links for this run and it's not over. How large is this website?
<dholbach> we're a link farm
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> maybe some kind of crazy recursion somewhere?
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's possible, we'll see :) I'm also generating a dot map of the data at the same time, to have a site map "before" the big IA change and have a way to show very clearly what has changed.
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> although it'll probably be hard to see something in the ocean of one million dots
<davidcalle> I wasn't expecting it, yeah, we'll see :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we have the new management command up and running on staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach: not yet, do you want me to give it a try?
<dholbach> yeah, I think that'd be nice
<davidcalle> Deploying
<dholbach> woohoo
<davidcalle> dholbach: the deployment was blocked on robin (see #community), now it just timed out because a machine was not fully ready. Please hold on :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: done
 * davidcalle tries the shiny
<dholbach> davidcalle, awesome
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-25
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://github.com/thejimbirch/GoogleDoc2Html/ looks nice
<davidcalle> dholbach: is the result ok?
<dholbach> still looking at it :)
<dholbach> not 100%, no
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/security-whitepaper/
<dholbach> (not published)
<dholbach> it doesn't get the footnotes, nor the code blocks
<dholbach> maybe another option would be to ask Jamie and Tyler if they could imagine editing this in a separate repo somewhere and we can stay with .md? :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm wondering if there is an online repo somewhere that deals with md footnotes
<dholbach> can you explain?
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<davidcalle> eg. https://stackedit.io/editor supports footnotes, maye we could host it there. It seems to generate clean html.
<davidcalle> This would allow us to stay with a clean md, a clean html, and a convenient editor for the sec team
<davidcalle> GitHub works as well, but footnotes will look weird :)
<dholbach> that looks very nice
<dholbach> I'm just not sure what the workflow should look like...
<davidcalle> I know :)
<dholbach> to me it seems to be right now: 1) the guys edit it in gdoc and we live with very suboptimal html, or try to optimise it somehow or 2) we set up another repo, leave the markdown in there and import it
<dholbach> that's at least two workflows I can easily understand :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm all for 2), but the downside is that they won't have a proper view of a document using footnotes.
<davidcalle> Therefore, the way I see it, let's have a good way to clean 1). It will also be useful for the SDK team, as they are publishing things raw from gdoc and I have to clean it up when it's posted.
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm on what I think is a good solution for ^, can I send you a prototype later today?
<dholbach> yes, please
<dholbach> I started looking into it myself
<dholbach> but I'm sure I didn't get as far as you did :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach: I have a tool that downloads the doc in html and pdf, with html images still hosted on gdrive, and a parser that does a bit of cleaning.
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-consistency-command/+merge/295718 later on today maybe? :)
<dholbach> I can check my backlog to see if I can still do it... if you want
<davidcalle> Oh, thanks, I was going to talk to you about this just after what I'm doing, so +1
<davidcalle> I'll do it asap
<dholbach> maybe you can share your bash history with me again? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: too late, deploying :)
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> shall I land it in trunk?
<davidcalle> dholbach: let's test it on the staging db, because I had the exact same traceback this morning, without this fix
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> dholbach: gdoc cleaner: the only issue I have is that code blocks are not handled (because gdoc doesn't actually use the code format, or at least it wasn't used in this doc).
<dholbach> that's absolutely acceptable :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: check your email, you have the cleaner prototype
<dholbach> yep, saw the mail
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<davidcalle> np :) You'll still need to extract and only paste what's inside the body tag but, 99% of the cruft is out.
<dholbach> davidcalle, is that in clean.html?
<davidcalle> dholbach: glad it worked :D yes
<dholbach> there's a lot of <span> items still
<dholbach> is that expected?
<davidcalle> dholbach: part of the 1% remaining cruft, but it shouldn't be an issue, the CMS will clean empty ones
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> fair enough
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/security-whitepaper/ - qu'est-ce que tu pense?
<dholbach> je l'aime beaucoup
<dholbach> maybe just add the .pdf at the top (Read this in .pdf format.) or something?
<davidcalle> dholbach: :) Maybe let's get rid of the TOC for now, it doesn't look great without indentation. And needs some code blocks. I can do it in a moment if you need to run :) The rest wfm :)
<dholbach>  I'll remove it from the page
<dholbach> davidcalle, can I attach files to pages in the cms or will the world explode?
<davidcalle> dholbach: never tried to attach files (other than images), maybe we should host it on a people.ubuntu.com or a people.canonical.com thing
<dholbach> sure
<davidcalle> (but as I said, I don't mind doing it later today)
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/security-whitepaper/ - looks ok to you?
<davidcalle> At least three code blocks missing, but don't worry, you can tell Jamie it will be cleaned up by tomorrow if you want.
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> will do
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-26
<dpm> davidcalle, just passing on some additional feedback from jdstrand re: security whitepaper
<dpm> "it looks really good. I noticed that 'Heading 4' and 'Heading 5' are hard to know which is which. See 'Snappy security technologies overview' (h4) compared to 'Traditional permissions' (h5). The h4 seems smaller due to the h5's bold
<dpm> ie, 'Traditional permissions' should be a subsection of 'Snappy security technologies overview', but the bolding of the h5 makes it seem it is not"
<davidcalle> That's right, moving all h5 to h6 fixes it, but there are a few h6 that would need to move to something else. Maybe simply a slightly bolder version of h6 for h5.
<dpm> davidcalle, sorry, was otp. It seems that in the gdoc the difference between h4 and h5 is noticeable, but probably the site's CSS does some overriding to the gdoc styles. Or is it a matter of there being no style in the HTML and the Ubuntu guidelines not having a clear difference between <h4> and <h5>?
<dpm> davidcalle, also, in terms of updating the online version, jdstrand told me if it could be a matter of 1) just doing the edits in gdoc 2) updating the version number 3) adding a comment with a "+david.calle" ping
<dpm> I thought that could work, what do you think?
<davidcalle> dpm: it's a matter of our CSS guidelines having a small hierarchy mismatch between h4 and h5
<davidcalle> For the update workflow, works for me
<dpm> ok, cool
#ubuntu-website 2018-05-26
<QOKZFHherbmiller> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<QOKZFHherbmiller> QOKZFHherbmiller DalekSec steverydz bartaz cjohnston nottrobin sewaddle diddledan ubottu anasereijo Guest16456 davidcalle nhandler deadlight kasia_ WillMoogle ubuntulog
#ubuntu-website 2018-05-27
<enyc> Is there a problem with  packages.ubuntu.com  ??  I'm missing trusty-* and xenial-*  supported distros in all answers?
<enyc> Also -- is ther a problem with launchpad importing new OpenGPG key -- its' failing to find fingprints that DO exist in keyserver.ubuntu.com !
<enyc> [latter point worked eventualyl, just not the first time],  but pkg-website still misbehaving
